# Removing cell phone sim card? nokia 3361



## Harriet Tubgirl (Nov 21, 2005)

want to transfer my sim card to a new phone, but can't figure out how to remove the sim card. Already checked out the user guide on nokia's website, and found no relevent info. Googled too. Help would be appreciated  

thx


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

I do not know exactly what type of simm securing device your phone has but generally there will be some type of tab or clip you have to push in one direction to release. sometimes it will be a plastic carrage or others I have seen have been a small metal tab but generally they all have to be pushed in one direction or another. 

Maybe if you can take a picture and post it we might be able to help more :4-dontkno


----------



## aeisner007 (Feb 2, 2006)

I have a nokia 3100 and can't find any way to release the sim card...any help?


----------

